# OCX mit VB.NET?



## ManicMarble (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche zur Zeit, mich langsam mit VB.NET anzufreunden, nachdem lange VB6 meine Lieblingssprache war. Nun stieß ich auf eine Frage, deren definitive Antwort mir bisher weder die MSDN-Hilfe noch das große, weite Internet liefern konnte:

Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man mit .NET keine ActiveX-Controls (OCX) mehr erstellen kann?
Schon, man kann eine "Windows-Steuerelementbibliothek" erstellen. Compiliert ergibt das aber eine DLL und kein OCX und ich kann diese nicht in anderen, "älteren" Programmierumgebungen verwenden (in meinem besonderen Fall: Toolbook 8).

Wenn das so sein sollte, dann ist VB.NET für mich noch eine Weile lang relativ unnütz. Wer weiß mehr?

Grüße,
Martin


----------

